# Media distorts facts.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hardly a 'kick' and the absurd statement of not knowing if it sustained any injury.

http://www.aol.co.uk/video/camerons...aing-grid7|uk-ws-bb|dl6|sec1_lnk3&pLid=381776

Ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Certainly the cat seemed to have suffered no long term injuries but was a bit miffed when told by the Police Officer to "Get inside, you bl**dy Pleb"


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Ray, are you just realising the media distorts the truth!?

Crikey!!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> Ray, are you just realising the media distorts the truth!?
> 
> Crikey!!


Of course they do because they can get 2 stories from one incident.

For instance, the tragic family of Wife and 2 small children washed up dead on a Turkish beach. The papers got the Fathers tragic side of things as a refugee.

Today he is an evil people smuggler who let his family drown while he survived and got ashore.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I witnessed the distortion of the BBC and ITV first hand when Sir Keith Joseph as Minister of Education was interviewed by their reporters at my school years ago.....

the questions they asked and he answered in the interview had mysteriously changed to different questions with the same answers (which totally altered their meaning) by the time they had edited it in the intervening 5 hours before broadcast......

I have never trusted them since that time.....

Dave


----------

